# the wheel



## mrhappyme (Jun 18, 2012)

hello has any one tried one of these????? http://www.4hydroponics.com/hydroponics/items.asp?ItemNo=volksgarden


----------



## CannaChameleon (Jun 18, 2012)

no, but im sure you can build one for a hell of a lot less than $2500 - using a sewing machine motor and a decent barrell assembly i rekon i could build a top notch one for less than 400.


----------



## mrhappyme (Jun 18, 2012)

yea thinking about building one, just wondered on the concept of it and if it was really worth a go


----------



## cues (Jun 19, 2012)

I've heard the main problem is nutes dripping onto the cooltube constantly. I would imagine that they would also drip onto other plants, causing burns.
The res looks tiny too.


----------



## InsaneMJ (Jun 20, 2012)

I think you'd have to get the speed dialed in so that way it's not dripping after it gets to a certain highth, mainly so it doesn't drip onto the bulb or tube. If the drip hits a bare bulb I wouldn't be surprised to see it burst. From what Ive heard they can bust from just about anything.


----------



## cues (Jun 20, 2012)

It was interesting to note in the advert that they state that the cooltube isn't covered by the warranty. However, I would like to see that stand up in court! What would their defence be? Sorry, we couldn't cover that part as our bad design means it's going to break?


----------



## Green Troll (Jun 26, 2012)

I was looking at getting one of these myself, but i never thought of the dripping problem. Good call! Going to scrap that idea


----------



## supchaka (Jun 26, 2012)

Looks like a mess waiting to happen


----------



## BearDown! (Jun 26, 2012)

For $2500 you can go to hawaii or CO and do some boarding and hit the hot springs...AND get laid !!!!
NO WAY im paying even close to that for anything less than a super motard....
yeah i was thinking same thing about the drip, however, my idea from this system would be to just hang a vert light, make 2 circular base board with a bar seat swivel in between so that you can spin the top base with the plants sitting on it..

As the plants get bigger the weight would be a problem so i though t i could install some cheap wheels underneath the top base so that they hold up the weight of the board around the edges... then you can have a vert grow and spin the table to access all of the plants equally.... wish i could draw it up on here cuz i know its gonna be next cool thing...hehe


----------



## Badmf (Jun 26, 2012)

^^ I agree. Hold the phone Firestone! Why is the first question do you want the plants rotating? It isn't necessary unless you want to waste $$$. Build a round semi circle of sheet ( a "Vert") and put wheels on the bottom if you like add aero or drippers with catch gutters, stack some cool tubes and add a fan or two and co2 you will out perform this twisted crap pile all day for less and ...YOU did it. JMTC Grab me a beer. lol The sell point is grow 80 plants in 8 sq feet! Whew thats it. poo poo


----------

